# Formic Pro or Hop Guard II



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

My experience with the original Hopguard was not good and have never tried Hopguard II because of it. However, one person I do trust has done experiments with it and I will refer you to his comments. Randy Oliver's comments can be found here: http://scientificbeekeeping.com/a-test-of-hopguard-ii-as-a-late-summer-mite-treatment/

His final comments on Hopguard II are: "That said, Hopguard II remains a fine product for mite control in colonies without brood, in newly-hived swarms, or for package bees (an oxalic acid dribble is another option for broodless bees). It may also be effective for a quick knockback of mites in a hive from which you have not yet pulled the honey (Mite Away Quick Strips are another, and more effective, option at that time). I hope that the manufacturer continues to improve the product, since hops beta acids clearly have great potential as a varroacide. But in its current form, I wouldn’t recommend it for late-season treatment until most of the brood has emerged."

While it is not currently late-season, any time there is brood in the hive, I would recommend Formic Pro, MAQS, or a series of OAV treatments.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

If temperatures are reaching above 80 degrees, you are taking a chance on killing or harming brood in the hive. I would not Formic Pro or MAQS above 80 degrees. It is reaching above 90 in my area. Using formic acid products would be disastrous now. I would recommend either Apivar or OAV this time of year, emphasizing OAV if you want honey production as the honey supers must be removed with Apivar. Honey supers should be removed with OAV but it is a quick treatment in comparison to Apivar.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Apparently MAQS and Formic Pro have changed the temperature perimeters since Mite A Way II. I was incorrect above. Below is a cut and paste of their temperature specs. 

Outside daytime temperature highs should be between 10°C – 29.5°C (50°F – 85°F) on day of application. Excessive temperatures (>33°C) (>92°F) during the first three days of treatment may cause excessive brood mortality and queen loss.


----------

